# Vip211K and audio sync issue



## trhendr (Feb 13, 2015)

I have a Vip211K which is experiencing an audio sync problem. Thing is, DISH just replaced this receiver, because the previous one had the same issue. I have a different Vip211K which *does not* have a problem.

Did DISH send me another "bad" receiver?

The TV is connected via HDMI and I added a Fiber Optic cable for sound as well (seemed to help a little). Upon reset it is fine, but sometimes within minutes, sometimes within hours it gets bad again. Multiple channels, no one channel seems to be worse than another.

1000.2 EA antenna. I've already tried a replacement LNB as well (I know it was unlikely to be a problem, since the other Vip211K doesn't have a problem).

What should I do? I'm really annoyed with DISH if you all think they sent me a defective replacement.

Thanks!


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Sync problems are usually rooted in the way you have everything hooked up.

Do you have your sound system connected to the ViP211k or to the TV?

When you do your comparisons between DISH receivers, are you putting the ViP211k that works correctly in the new one's place or is it a mostly different setup?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Does the receiver that works correctly is connected to an audio receiver as well? 


Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## trhendr (Feb 13, 2015)

harsh said:


> Sync problems are usually rooted in the way you have everything hooked up.
> 
> Do you have your sound system connected to the ViP211k or to the TV?
> 
> When you do your comparisons between DISH receivers, are you putting the ViP211k that works correctly in the new one's place or is it a mostly different setup?


Sound is straight to the TV, no sound system other than TV speakers.

Yes, I replaced "in-place" the working box for the non-working one(s).


----------



## trhendr (Feb 13, 2015)

peds48 said:


> Does the receiver that works correctly is connected to an audio receiver as well?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


Same exact connections, no external sound system, going through TV speakers only.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

I'm baffled that the same tv can treat two theoretically identical receivers differently.

I don't recall that the ViP211k has a sound sync adjustment but you need to make sure that the new ViP211k is set to the same digital sound mode as the old one (PCM vs Dolby Digital). I'm guessing that they default to DD/PCM mode and going to PCM mode may make a difference.

Does the TV feature any kind of simulated surround sound or a woofer?


----------



## trhendr (Feb 13, 2015)

harsh said:


> I'm baffled that the same tv can treat two theoretically identical receivers differently.
> 
> I don't recall that the ViP211k has a sound sync adjustment but you need to make sure that the new ViP211k is set to the same digital sound mode as the old one (PCM vs Dolby Digital). I'm guessing that they default to DD/PCM mode and going to PCM mode may make a difference.
> 
> Does the TV feature any kind of simulated surround sound or a woofer?


Yes I made sure the settings were identical. And no sync adjustment in the receiver, just the choice between PCM vs. Dolby Digital. And the option of Line vs. RF. None of the permutations made any difference.

No simulated surround sound, but the TV does have multiple sound settings. I did not change any of the TV settings when testing between the "working" and "non-working" receivers, so the test setup was the same.

I'm still thinking that DISH set me a faulty receiver to replace the faulty receiver. The Vip221k is an older design and I'm sure they are not made any longer. Probably just refurb or returned stock would be my guess.


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

What exactly is a 221K? I've never seen one in DISH's list of receivers.


----------



## trhendr (Feb 13, 2015)

RBA said:


> What exactly is a 221K? I've never seen one in DISH's list of receivers.


It's me making a constant mistake: 211K.


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

Are 211K's outdated now?

If you had a audio in on your tv other than optical, I'd say try using the red and white jacks.

I used them on my 222k to an older denon avr [ receiver to avr, out to tv via optical ] worked great. I did have one replacement receiver with a bad red jack, had to send it back.

Chances of you getting a new 211k is pretty slim, though.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

satcrazy said:


> Are 211K's outdated now?


ViP211z models may be the new favored model (and one to be avoided if you want OTA and output flexibility).


----------

